# Indian Lake Saugeye Challenge



## pegedt (Jan 21, 2006)

INDIAN LAKE SAUGEYE CHALLENGE
Date: Sunday, October 28
Place: Indian Lake, Ohio
Launch Site: Lakeview Ramp
Time: 7:30 A.M.-3:30 P.M.
Entry Fee: $100.00 Per team
Includes $10.00 Big Fish Pot
80% pay back to top 3 places as well as plaques for top 3 teams
1 Big Fish pay out

Registration will end 6:30am, Sunday October 28th.
No checks will be taken the day of the tournament.
There will be a six fish limit and all fish must be at least 15 inches long and living. Dead fish will not be weighed at all.
All Boats must be at weigh in by 3:30 P.M.
Life vests must be worn any time outboard motor is running over a trolling speed.
Please contact John Stalling at (937) 407-1398 with any questions.
Please return bottom portion along with entry fee to:
John Stalling 18096 Twp Rd 95, Kenton, OH 43326

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
E-Mail Address____________________________________ 
Name: __________________ Name: _________________
Address: ________________________________________
Phone Number: __________________________________
Entry Fee: $100.00 ______ Big Fish Fee: $10 _____
Boat Brand: _________________


----------



## pumper (Jan 20, 2007)

glad to see this john, should be a great tourny, will be getting in touch with you. see ya there


----------



## cjbrown (May 22, 2007)

Count us in also.


----------



## cberry (Apr 27, 2005)

caught over 100 crapp 6 saugeueys nice night the bite is on at night that was 10/12/07


----------

